# Gaboon viper (I think)



## rick93 (Jun 27, 2013)

Had a hard time taking a 'nice' shot (what I call nice is probably still rubbish for you guys) of this snake. There was pretty much no light whatsoever.
Guessing a larger dept of field would have been better? 

1.





Take care-


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah.. it's a Gaboon Viper... where did you get this shot?


----------



## Designer (Jun 27, 2013)

Not bad at all!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Gaboons are beautiful! Not a bad shot... assuming through glass, at the local zoo? I know they are native to to SW Ghana?


----------



## rick93 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes these snakes are local here. Beautiful but really nasty. Neighbour got bit by one and couldn't walk for at least 3 months, eventhough he got the anti-venom. 
A guy here in the village caught this snake with his hands in the bush. I was quite suprised really, maybe he was drunk?
Have the snake in a terarium. Didn't take this picture through glass, Opened the little terarium and thankfully had my 70-300mm for distance :er: Snake sure is vicious.
Hope to take the snake out sometime and take some better shots.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

They're normally very docile.. though I still wouldn't fool with it. They have a very high venom yield.. surprised to hear that it's viscious... also surprised somebody had the nerves to try and catch one by hand.. wow ...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> They're normally very docile.. though I still wouldn't fool with it. They have a very high venom yield.. surprised to hear that it's viscious... also surprised somebody had the nerves to try and catch one by hand.. wow ...



I have handled some Rattlers that way... and some other species are relatively safe if you know what you are doing. But always better not to....


----------



## ronlane (Jun 28, 2013)

The only way I'd handle that or a rattler is with the business end of a gun. That way I know for sure that he won't mess with me and I won't mess with him anymore.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

ronlane said:


> The only way I'd handle that or a rattler is with the business end of a gun. That way I know for sure that he won't mess with me and I won't mess with him anymore.



I feel the same way about people that kill things they don't need to...  

They have a right to live, and we would be buried in pests and rodents without them.  Show some respect for them.. and they won't mess with you. They just want to be left alone!  Evolve, DON'T be a Neanderthal!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

I was bitten by a diamond back years ago... not fun. But it only acted because it felt threatened.

Right before it happened I had that same thought that has come back to me over and over again through the years..

"Ah hell.. "


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

A buddy of mine back in the late 80's was an archaeology major in college.  He was on a "dig" of some sort in Africa somewhere, eating lunch under a tree when a black mamba dropped into his lap from the tree.  He was bit and nearly died.  He survived but lost his vision in one eye and today still walks with a cane and a limp.  So bizarre.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

This is probably understating a black mamba falling in your lap... but...  bummer.  :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> A buddy of mine back in the late 80's was an archaeology major in college.  He was on a "dig" of some sort in Africa somewhere, eating lunch under a tree when a black mamba dropped into his lap from the tree.  He was bit and nearly died.  He survived but lost his vision in one eye and today still walks with a cane and a limp.  So bizarre.



There are some bites that are worse than others.. no doubt about it! Mamba's are nasty... he is lucky he survived, period! And I can only imagine life afterwards... very traumatic. Very sorry to hear that happened!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Guy: "Man, I've had the worst day ever.. how's yours going?"

Friend: "Black mamba fell in my lap during lunch... what happened to you?"

Guy: "Nothing .. been a pretty good day.. "


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > A buddy of mine back in the late 80's was an archaeology major in college.  He was on a "dig" of some sort in Africa somewhere, eating lunch under a tree when a black mamba dropped into his lap from the tree.  He was bit and nearly died.  He survived but lost his vision in one eye and today still walks with a cane and a limp.  So bizarre.
> ...




He had a great support system at home.  Some years later his mom appeared on Wheel of Fortune (no joke) and she played Santa Clause every year at the school function!  She was awesome!  (looney as hell, but a good lady).  :mrgreen:


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

I've heard black mambas are nasty. Wouldn't wanna fool with one ... are they aggressive?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> I've heard black mambas are nasty. Wouldn't wanna fool with one ... are they aggressive?



No personal experience with them... but according to reading, they can be. Not as bad as a Aussie Brown, but you don't want to piss one off....

Interesting ranking scale here... sortable based on various fields....  Most Venomous Snake | World's Deadliest Snake | Reptile Gardens


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard black mambas are nasty. Wouldn't wanna fool with one ... are they aggressive?
> ...



Good comparison. Black Mamba is definitely a bad one on the list.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't hunt, try not to bother any wildlife, if I can avoid. Surviving would be one thing.. but in a lot of cases people get hurt because they crossed a line and didn't respect nature.

That's not always the case, but it's pretty common.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> I don't hunt, try not to bother any wildlife, if I can avoid. Surviving would be one thing.. but in a lot of cases people get hurt because they crossed a line and didn't respect nature.
> 
> That's not always the case, but it's pretty common.



Yea... that is often the case. We get macho jerkoffs on the trails around here... killing anything that might sting or bite to "protect" people. I have seen several get nasty tickets from some of the park rangers, to their surprise!

I don't mind hunting for food... but killing something just to hang a head on a wall to prove how big your **** is, is pretty stupid IMO!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

I'd kill to eat or defend myself.  But as it is I don't have to kill to eat... it's not that I'm opposed to eating meat.. Do it all the time. But that meat is provided, if I just drive to the store. I don't need to kill more than what's already been killed to provide me with food.

Now, if my circumstances dictated that I go hunt to feed myself, sure I'd hunt. If I'm attacked, I'll fight.. as would any animal on the planet.  

But I place a high value on all life, so I'll never do more than what I have to.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> I'd kill to eat or defend myself.  But as it is I don't have to kill to eat... it's not that I'm opposed to eating meat.. Do it all the time. But that meat is provided, if I just drive to the store. I don't need to kill more than what's already been killed to provide me with food.
> 
> Now, if my circumstances dictated that I go hunt to feed myself, sure I'd hunt. If I'm attacked, I'll fight.. as would any animal on the planet.
> 
> But I place a high value on all life, so I'll never do more than what I have to.



Well said!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Black mambas are very aggressive and one of the fastest snakes in the world.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Black mambas are very aggressive and one of the fastest snakes in the world.



That's cheerful news.


----------



## rick93 (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> I'd kill to eat or defend myself.  But as it is I don't have to kill to eat... it's not that I'm opposed to eating meat.. Do it all the time. But that meat is provided, if I just drive to the store. I don't need to kill more than what's already been killed to provide me with food.
> 
> Now, if my circumstances dictated that I go hunt to feed myself, sure I'd hunt. If I'm attacked, I'll fight.. as would any animal on the planet.
> 
> But I place a high value on all life, so I'll never do more than what I have to.



Right, well said.
I kill any 7 foot mamba that is hanging around my house. Just not worth it, knowing how far away the hospitals are and how 'easy' it is to get the anti-venom. I usually leave little snakes to be, or try to take a nice picture.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Well a lot of animals have territory and if you encroach on that, a lot of the time they'll attack. Humans are no different ... we have a territory, a place we call home. Getting rid of potentially dangerous animals in your space isn't something that bothers me... it happens in nature all the time.

I view that differently from somebody going out and looking to kill them just because they don't like them, or as Charlie said, to "protect people"... people like that do it just because it's in their nature to be cruel.

I don't blame you for taking precautions to stay safe around your home though.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 28, 2013)

ShooterJ said:


> Well a lot of animals have territory and if you encroach on that, a lot of the time they'll attack. Humans are no different ... we have a territory, a place we call home. Getting rid of potentially dangerous animals in your space isn't something that bothers me... it happens in nature all the time.
> 
> I view that differently from somebody going out and looking to kill them just because they don't like them, or as Charlie said, to "protect people"... people like that do it just because it's in their nature to be cruel.
> 
> I don't blame you for taking precautions to stay safe around your home though.



So is it bad to go out and "protect people" and collect enough for a new pair of boots??? lol


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

ronlane said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > Well a lot of animals have territory and if you encroach on that, a lot of the time they'll attack. Humans are no different ... we have a territory, a place we call home. Getting rid of potentially dangerous animals in your space isn't something that bothers me... it happens in nature all the time.
> ...



That's terrible!  Lol 

Me personally, I have a lot of training.. military and law enforcement.. when faced with a dangerous animal I react without hesitation...

I trip whoever I'm with and run... or I jump around, flailing my arms and scream like a little girl in hopes that it will confuse and frighten whatever intends to eat me. :lmao:


----------



## ronlane (Jun 28, 2013)

^^^^ Like they say, you don't have to be faster than what is trying to eat you, you just have to out run the other person.


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

ronlane said:


> ^^^^ Like they say, you don't have to be faster than what is trying to eat you, you just have to out run the other person.



Yup :lmao:


----------



## rick93 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have killed many animals for meat. Which, like you, I have no problem with at all.
I do dislike people for killing females with young, I have taken care of many young (around 50 now) of many different spiecies of wildlife. Not to mention people being cruel to aimals for just some stupid reason.....


----------



## rick93 (Jun 28, 2013)

ronlane said:


> ^^^^ Like they say, you don't have to be faster than what is trying to eat you, you just have to out run the other person.



LOL


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone who reads this is gonna be thinkin.. " I'm never going camping with you *******s!"


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

ronlane said:


> ShooterJ said:
> 
> 
> > Well a lot of animals have territory and if you encroach on that, a lot of the time they'll attack. Humans are no different ... we have a territory, a place we call home. Getting rid of potentially dangerous animals in your space isn't something that bothers me... it happens in nature all the time.
> ...



I am going to start making "redneck" jokes if you don't watch it! lol!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

:lmao:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 28, 2013)

ronlane said:


> ^^^^ Like they say, you don't have to be faster than what is trying to eat you, you just have to out run the other person.



Now you know why my girlfriend is my Shark diving buddy... I can outswim her!    lol!


----------



## ShooterJ (Jun 28, 2013)

I signed up to be a Big Brother for the same reason. lol


----------



## ronlane (Jun 28, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > ShooterJ said:
> ...



Like that's supposed to scare me? You've seen my muddy jeep, I've posted portraits wearing a camo shirt. Come on man, you gonna has to did better than that!!!!!


----------

